# AIM is driving me insane!



## silentmind17 (Apr 29, 2005)

:deveous: not sure if this is the place for this but i am gonna post it here because i think it is a firewall issue. I have a dsl connection and I am using a linksys ethernet router to split off the connection to all the computers in my house. I am using Shareaza for file sharing and i have the port 6346 forwarded to my computer so i can connect. For some reason when i installed shareaza on my new computer and download things all of my computers lose their aim connections. I have all firewall things disabled. I am not sure if it is shareaza doing this however I do not know what else would cause aim to reconnect every 5 minutes. If i was not specific enough or unclear please let me know. I am dealing with some other issues right now such as getting my TV tuner software to work.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Sorry, but we do not support P2P sharing in any way, or the problems that come out of using it. 

I'm closing this thread.


----------

